# Mini Vox - Icons Keep Disappearing



## Rob75 (Nov 24, 2017)

Every couple of weeks my mini vox icons disappear for apps and channels. All I see is a placeholder with text for each one. The only solution I have found is to restart the box and the icons load again. Has anyone else experienced this? Seems like it is a bug.

The software version on the vox is: 21.8.3.RC4-USH-11-A95


----------



## Rob75 (Nov 24, 2017)

So it did it again, this about 2 weeks later. The icons for the apps disappear, as well as the icons on the channels within the guide. Only way I know how to correct this is to reboot the mini. I opened a ticket with Tivo support and they were not much help.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Next time, see if the *UI Refresh* button sequence can restore the icons, without having to do a full restart:

From Home, press:
Thumbs Down
Thumbs Up
Play
Play​


----------



## Rob75 (Nov 24, 2017)

krkaufman said:


> Next time, see if the *UI Refresh* button sequence can restore the icons, without having to do a full restart:
> 
> From Home, press:
> Thumbs Down
> ...


Didn't work. It flashes like it's doing something. Doesn't refresh the icons though.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

There's a thread: Do channel icons ever get refreshed? which people use to get icons added or changed. You might post there to see if you can get some information. I think the thumbnails come from Akamai, but I don't know the method used for icons. You may have a port blocked by your ISP. Just a guess.

Does the Mini lose its voice control at the same time?


----------



## Rob75 (Nov 24, 2017)

JoeKustra said:


> There's a thread: Do channel icons ever get refreshed? which people use to get icons added or changed. You might post there to see if you can get some information. I think the thumbnails come from Akamai, but I don't know the method used for icons. You may have a port blocked by your ISP. Just a guess.
> 
> Does the Mini lose its voice control at the same time?


Haven't tested the voice control. Next time this happens I will try it. A full restart clears up the issue. I think if it was a blocked port it wouldn't ever load. Its not just app icons, i also lose the pictures for all of the shows on the horizontal carousel under "My Shows".


----------



## Rob75 (Nov 24, 2017)

I may just put this on a digital restart timer outlet and call it a day. It's a stupid bug. I have 2 of the mini vox. The other one I don't believe I have this problem with. I'll have to watch it more closely.


----------



## AlvisoShowcase (Oct 29, 2017)

Rob75 said:


> Every couple of weeks my mini vox icons disappear for apps and channels. All I see is a placeholder with text for each one. The only solution I have found is to restart the box and the icons load again. Has anyone else experienced this? Seems like it is a bug.
> 
> The software version on the vox is: 21.8.3.RC4-USH-11-A95
> 
> View attachment 39183


I don't think I can be of a lot of help with this... but out of curiosity, How often does this happens?


----------



## Rob75 (Nov 24, 2017)

Roughly every 2 weeks.


----------



## JCParker500 (Dec 16, 2017)

I came to this forum to see if there is a solution to this. :-/ I have the exact problem. All the icons disappear about every 2-weeks or so, and the only way to get them back is a hard reboot. Yours is the first I have seen that I'm not the only one!


----------



## BallJack (Nov 13, 2015)

I see the APP icons in my TiVo mini but I don't see icons under My Shows or What To Watch from the main menu


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

BallJack said:


> I see the APP icons in my TiVo mini but I don't see icons under My Shows or What To Watch from the main menu


The streaming apps are only available via their own tab from the main menu under the "new experience." (TE4, Hydra)


----------



## Rob75 (Nov 24, 2017)

I'm still having problems with this. Happens for both app icons and channel icons. Seems to impact the premium channel icons more than regular channels.

I have already tried opening a support ticket, that's a hopeless blackhole.


----------



## Rob75 (Nov 24, 2017)

Still an issue. Does TiVo push out updates every 2 weeks or something? Only way to get app and channel icons back is to restart the box.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Rob75 said:


> Still an issue. Does TiVo push out updates every 2 weeks or something? Only way to get app and channel icons back is to restart the box.


No they don't. Updates are not very frequent.

Scott


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

HerronScott said:


> No they don't. Updates are not very frequent.
> Scott


After every service connection it's a crap shoot whether I will have in-guide ads. But this is the host and the Mini VOX. I always check the apps and they are never missing.


----------



## AlvisoShowcase (Oct 29, 2017)

Rob75 said:


> Still an issue. Does TiVo push out updates every 2 weeks or something? Only way to get app and channel icons back is to restart the box.


He, have you tried contacting customer service? This appears to be either an issue with your network or the mini. I understand that dealing with CS may be a pain but they may be able to help or at least forward the issue to an engr for review


----------

